# Action Sports [First Post]



## nickeh (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello Everybody!

This is my first post on this forum, I thought I'd join up to learn a little more and see what else goes on in the Photographic World!

Anyway, my name is Nick Hodgskin. I'm an 18 year old Videographer & Photographer from Sydney Australia! I work full-time, travelling & shooting for an Action Sports company called MGP Action Sports & I also run my own company on the side of things. 

I've been filming & editing videos since I was 14 years old & I have been shooting photos for about 2 years now! Most of my money/time goes towards the video side of things, so I don't have a lot of photographic equipment yet, but I thought I'd just share a few photos that I've taken over the last few months! Unfortunately I don't have access to the High Res files right now as my Hard Drive is at work!

For anybody interested, here is my latest video work; 












Hayden O'Connor - Flair Street Bank - Perth, Australia (Dialled Magazine Issue #2)






Max Peters - Flair - Cranebrook, Australia






Hayden O'Connor - Tuck Air - Sydney, Australia 






Jackson Bartlett - Backflip - Glenmore Park, Australia 






Luke Burland - Flair - Sydney, Australia






Royce King - Backflip - Glenbrook, Australia






Harrison Winters - Stale Fish - North Richmond, Australia


----------



## MK3Brent (Dec 6, 2012)

They're all upside down... almost....alllmossst..


edit:






Ohhhh there's your problem.


----------



## invisible (Dec 6, 2012)

All of these could use some light post-processing.

The first photo is a ripper  congrats.

And welcome to TPF, by the way.


----------



## nickeh (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice & thank you!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, that first image rocks! 

I like the fifth one a lot as well.


----------



## runnah (Dec 6, 2012)

I did not realize scooters were so popular in Australia.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 7, 2012)

First one is excellent; regarding other somersault images, i would like to trim out  unwanted surrounding details, to give better focus on the person; on the other hand in some cases it works too, since it gives a measure of the risk involved

Hearty welcome to TPF


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 7, 2012)

Some decent shots. I didnt know peole were seriously riding scooters. Ive only seen them more as a novelty around here. Keep up the good work.


----------

